

3D printer builds ‘Magic Arms’ for two-year-old girl with joint disease - esolyt
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/3d-printer-builds-magic-arms-for-two-year-old-girl-with-joint-disease/

======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4333592>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4337212>

